# 2 schöne Monate für Pc Spieler



## martupa (6. Januar 2016)

*2 schöne Monate für Pc Spieler*

Ich denke der Januar und Februar 2016 werden gut für Pc Spieler.Es werden paar gute Spiele rauskommen.Hier mal  ein paar der bekannten Spiele mit Link zu Steam :

*January:*

•The Witness       -                                       The Witness on Steam
•Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen -        Bestellen Sie Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen jetzt auf Steam vor
•Rise of the Tomb Raider -                     Pre-purchase Rise of the Tomb Raider? on Steam
•Final Fantasy IX     FINAL FANTASY IX on Steam
•Slain -                                                           Slain! bei Steam
•A Boy & His Blob -                                  http://store.steampowered.com/app/281200/
•Homeworld: Deserts of Kharak -                     http://store.steampowered.com/app/281610/
•Torment: Tides of Numenera beta -               Steam Early Access start am 26th Januar.
•Resident Evil Zero HD -                       http://store.steampowered.com/app/339340/?l=german


*Februar:*

•Firewatch -                    http://store.steampowered.com/app/383870/?l=german
•XCOM 2 -                  http://store.steampowered.com/app/268500/?l=german
•Unravel -                            http://www.unravelgame.com/en_GB.html
•American Truck Simulator -                  http://store.steampowered.com/app/270880/?l=german
•Dying Light: The Following -                 DLC zu Dying Light
•Mighty No. 9 -                        http://store.steampowered.com/app/314710/?l=german
•Street Fighter V -                      http://store.steampowered.com/app/310950/?l=german
•Darkest Dungeon -                   http://store.steampowered.com/app/262060/?l=german


Ich bin sehr gespannt auf Tomb Raider und Dragons Dogma.Welches dieser Spiele  ist für euch einen Blick wert ?


----------



## Porsche2000 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: 2 schöne Monate für Pc Spieler*

Nur Rise of the Tomb Raider finde ich interessant. Eventuell auch noch FarCry Primal. Das wohl am meisten erwartete Spiel ist aber ASYLUM.


----------



## FortuneHunter (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: 2 schöne Monate für Pc Spieler*

Dragons Dogma und Rise of the Tomb Raider stehen auf meiner Liste für Januar ... Final Fantasy IX wäre schön, kommt aber wahrscheinlich erst später.

Was den Februar angeht: XCOM2 ist schon vorbestellt, Dying Light habe ich im Season Pass und Darkest Dungeon ist auch schon in meiner Bibliothek (Early Acess).

In der Auflistung finden sich noch andere Titel die mich interessieren, aber eines nach dem anderen. Diese werde ich später erwerben. Namentlich sind das: The Witness, Homeworld: Desert of Kharak, Torment: Tides of Numenera, Resident Evil Zero, Firewatch, Unravel und Mighty No. 9


----------



## Kinguin (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: 2 schöne Monate für Pc Spieler*

Paar davon kennt man schon,sind halt Portierungen.FF9 und Dragons Dogma habe ich schon vor Ewigkeiten gespielt,würde mich nicht mehr reizen.Letzteres war btw ein guter Geheimtipp  XCOM2 wäre eine Überlegung wert,das neue TR vielleicht irgendwann mal (oder auch nicht).Das war es dann für mich auch schon.

Edit : Wobei Unravel sieht schon nett aus,von dem Spiel habe ich ja gar nichts mitbekommen. ^^


----------



## GeneralGonzo (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: 2 schöne Monate für Pc Spieler*

XCOM2 - nix Anderes ! 
Freu mich riesig drauf, wird ein Zeitfresser. Erstmal "normal" spielen, dann im Ironman modus....


----------



## turbosnake (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: 2 schöne Monate für Pc Spieler*

Darkest Dungeon ist schon draußen.

Aber die Liste enthält nichts auf was ich Lust hätte. Abgesehen von dem fertigen Torment.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: 2 schöne Monate für Pc Spieler*

Tomb Raider vielleicht aber ansonsten sieht es für mich finster aus. Aber hier verstauben noch genügend Altlasten welche längere Zeit überbrücken können


----------

